# Orbea Oiz M20 TR



## ratzec (2. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
möchte mir gern in der nächsten Saison eventuell ein Orbea Oiz M20 TR zulegen.
Leider kann ich da im Moment nur von Bildern "ernähren". Die technische Seite sollte klar sein.
Verfügbar zum Anschauen ist nirgendwo scheinbar mehr etwas von 2020. Die Rahmen sollten ja mit dem 21er Modell identisch sein.
Weiß jemand eine Quelle, wo so einRad im Raum Oberberg, Windeck, Westerwald zur Besichtigung und eventueller Probefahrt stehen könnte?
Da die neuen Räder wahrscheinlich erst im Mai 2021 in den Handel kommen, möchte man ja vorher schon sehen, wofür man dann 4000 € hinlegt. Leider sind ja auch alle Messen und Festivals abgesagt. Das war ja noch meine Hoffnung.
Danke schon mal an alle.


----------



## Tbuschi (3. September 2020)

Vielleicht kann Dir da www.bikerleben.de helfen. Wenn es nicht zu weit weg ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratzec (3. September 2020)

...da ist nichts mehr vorhanden - alles ausverkauft.
Habe ich schon kontaktiert.

MfG


----------



## tkbanker (8. November 2020)

ratzec schrieb:


> ...da ist nichts mehr vorhanden - alles ausverkauft.
> Habe ich schon kontaktiert.
> 
> MfG



Ich 


ratzec schrieb:


> ...da ist nichts mehr vorhanden - alles ausverkauft.
> Habe ich schon kontaktiert.
> 
> MfG


Hast du hier schon geschaut?









						Der Onlineshop nur für Orbea Fahrräder
					

Der Orbea Bike Onlineshop mit weltweitem Versand und immer guten Orbea Angeboten.




					www.orbea-versand.de
				




Auf jeden Fall Frank mal wegen Preis und Verfügbarkeit anmailen!!!


----------

